# New to jerky



## Anio (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi everyone I am typing on the cell phone so sorry for punctuation or lack of. I know this is a smoking meat forum but at the moment I do not have the means to be able to try smoking my jerky but I just buy a dehydrator and I was hoping someone could help me with the problem of my beef jerky having a plasticish after taste to it I used precut round steak they sell for stir fry and gamekeeper seasoning I could taste to seasoning though the jerky came out tough as all get-out but it just had this really odd taste that can only be described as plasticky after taste or it tasted like the air from the dehumidifier smelled if that makes sense also is there a way to make the jerky less tough thank you


----------



## Steve H (Dec 1, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm guessing the dehydrator is new from your post. What make/model is it? I guess the plastic could be out gassing. Was there a break in procedure for the dehydrator? How thick was the meat? If it is real thick it could be tougher then usual.  For all I know. It could be the seasoning causing the taste. Is there cure in the seasoning mix?


----------



## Anio (Dec 1, 2019)

It is a gamekeeper 4 tray dehydrator yes it is new. No the book did not mention the break-in procedure just to wash trays with light dish detergent most of the slices were very thin and chewable but not a pleasant texture the few that were a little bit thicker were like trying to chew leather and yes there was a cure in the seasoning mix it was 3 teaspoons of seasoning per pound of meat and one teaspoon of cure and 1/4 cup of water


----------



## Steve H (Dec 1, 2019)

How much meat was there total. And how much cure did you use?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2019)

It's possible that the meat was cut along the grain instead of cross grain.
Al


----------



## Anio (Dec 1, 2019)

There was a pound of meat total with one teaspoon of cure. And I'm not sure if it was cut along the grain or a cross i bought precut since it was my first time making and didn't check but I'll cut it myself next time


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2019)

That is way too much cure #1 for one pound of meat, if your using a dry cure. It should be 1 tsp per 5# of meat.
Next time try an eye of round & slice it thin across the grain, then do your thing.
Personally I like ground beef or pork jerky cause you don't have to chew so much!
Al


----------



## Anio (Dec 1, 2019)

It was not cure #1 it was from a beef jerky seasoning kit The cure#1 that I looked up with 6.25% sodium nitrate it was eo cure(Eastman outdoors) which is only 1.25% sodium nitrate  would it still be too much then? I followed the recipe that came with the flavoring kit down to the letter I used the kit because I didn't want to risk using the stronger cure and messing up being my first batch and I am going to try ground for my next batch I'm thinking the aftertaste came from the machine itself though hopefully after the first run it won't do it again


----------



## Anio (Dec 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> How much meat was there total. And how much cure did you use?


I used one pound of meat and one teaspoon of 1.25% cure that came with the Eastman outdoors flavoring pack


----------



## Steve H (Dec 2, 2019)

Anio said:


> I used one pound of meat and one teaspoon of 1.25% cure that came with the Eastman outdoors flavoring pack



I hate "cures" that have different levels of sodium nitrate. It should be standardized so there is no confusion. At that level then you should be alright.
Try another batch using 

 SmokinAl
 's recommendations.


----------

